# That time of year!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Here in Kentucky wild birds are out and club is out of birds 2 set-it's time to clean the shotguns-I highly recommend that you take your gun to a gunsmith every 2yrs 4 a off stock cleaning-do this and a good gun will last forever-You will be amazed the rust that can occur in a area you never see-good hunting and shooting 2 all V owners


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great advice!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great advice REM. A good polish to blow all the rust off!


----------



## Migs53 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ack... gotta clean my waders and pack em up too 

So sad when duck season ends


----------

